# First Trial Video ...................



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What fun ! I sure wanted her to know I meant *tunnel* LOL









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qC45xtOpUM&feature=channel_page


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome... that's a lot of running....LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a whole lot of tunnels! Great job for both of you!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeThat's a whole lot of tunnels! Great job for both of you!


Yeah, it was Tunnelers.............









We don't have the dogwalk down (only have done 4 times in class) & the weaves so, just jumpers & tunnelers for us this time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You both really did very very well. 

How did YOU feel? Nervous? Was it confusing at the trial or did you go with friends? How was walking the course?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

wow keeping her and you in shape with all that running...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

great job!! you both looked great out there! how did your jumpers run go?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

SORRY guys..............deleted the video to figure something out, but didn't work !

Trying to figure out how to get this to come up under Agility when Youtube searching ?? I didn't name the video file at first, went back & renamed it, but didn't work. Anyone know ? When I do a search for Agility, NADAC, or my user name, NOTHING comes up. Advice ?

Thanks 


New link to video...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhVKOzhlXW8







> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWhat fun ! I sure wanted her to know I meant *tunnel* LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeYou both really did very very well.
> 
> How did YOU feel? Nervous? Was it confusing at the trial or did you go with friends? How was walking the course?


MRL & I love my Mikko, We did 2 runs both days. Did Jumpers & Tunnelers. The Jumpers were the very first run the 1st day & I back jumped her !









Then Tunnelers went great, qualified & placed 4th !









Day 2, same with the Jumpers, back jumped !









Tunnelers went well, but didn't qualify.

MRL, I went with our dog group of Agility people (Zanie Zoomers). That helped a ton ! People that have been through this.

I was a nervous wreak all weekend, but had so much fun. Tiring though.

The maps are so confusing so, walking helped so much ! Looking confusing seeing people do it, but once your out there, you sure understand.

Did I look dumb ? Was there anything you can point out I did wrong ? Yes, Sable is fast, but wow, seen way faster !!! I just have to stay with her so she doesn't get suckered into a trap tunnel or jump ! Some people can send the dog way out in front of them like their running the course on their own, amazing !

Thanks for the comments............









MRL, do you do NADAC & AKC ? Is AKC much harder ?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, got it coming up right. Have to click video's & then type in Agility.









BTW, spoters on the course is a no, no for nosey Miss Sable !







I just knew she would go check her out ! No spoter on Sat. & no prob, but Sun. a different story ! I got her right back & finished the run ! She even stopped to go visit a boy in a wheelchair while she was running (photographer got a pic) that was petting her throughout the day.







That's my girl !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quoteid I look dumb ? Was there anything you can point out I did wrong ?


No you did NOT look dumb! You did great! And since I'm all about the front crosses, GOOD FOR YOU for the one you got in! Did a great job changing her line to get her into the next tunnel. 

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Agility,* it's all about the NQ's *and what we learn from them!!!! Trials are just the best place to show where we are doing well in our training, and where we may just possibly have a few weaknesses! They are also a great place to try to watch everyone else to see how THEY did the run, did it work better than my plan? Worse than my plan? Was it a run that used something I never saw or would have thought of doing?

As far as uploading a video on youtube, right after the page that lets you pick the video from your computer and starts the uploading, the next page has where we can put the descriptors in for the video. 

Title
Description
Tags 
Category

I'm pretty sure it's the 'tags' where you want to put in any words/descriptors to pull it back up later. Like agility, GSD, tunnelers, NADAC,.........

I've done USDAA, NADAC, and AKC. Love them all! Both NADAC and USDAA have more games so you can be there all day and get more runs in, which is great. But there are 2 reasons I primarily focus on AKC. First of all, in my area, I can get to an AKC trial every weekend, with only about a 2 hour drive involved. So the fact they are fairly near and so frequent is a huge plus. Additionally, I like the fact that the AKC keeps track of not only my dog, but my GSD dog compared to only other GSD dogs. 

Cause I've come to realize, though I can beat many Border Collies on most days..... my GSD is still not a BC. And most of the fast BC's that run clean are going to beat my Bretta for time. So I love that I know that among GSD's she's one of the best in the USA, and those other venues don't pull out the different breeds the same way.

BTW, are you planning on attending the GSDCA Nationals in Ohio this fall? Fun fun fun. ALL GSD's and only GSD's. And you can attend at whatever level you have reached in the fall, be in Novice, Open, or Excellent! Click here to save the site for your favorites.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> > Quote:
> >
> > BTW, are you planning on attending the GSDCA Nationals in Ohio this fall? Fun fun fun. ALL GSD's and only GSD's. And you can attend at whatever level you have reached in the fall, be in Novice, Open, or Excellent! Click here to save the site for your favorites.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Not sure I will compete, don't feel that good,


*You MUST enter if you live that close! * The best part about this trial is it doesn't matter what level you are in! Brettta's first trial EVER was at a Nationals because I was there anyways with Elsa and figured it wouldn't hurt! She wasn't quite 2 years old either so most of our runs were kind of a riot to watch. 

The trials are relatively small because it is all just GSD's. Hardly any height changes, cause it's all GSD's. And everyone is just so helpful and supportive cause it's all GSD's. Additionally (cause it's all GSD's







) the judge tends to make the courses much more 'big dog' friendly than sometimes I see other times. The tighter more twisty course that little dogs can manipulate much easier and our big dogs may have more trouble with. 

Best thing would be, even though you are close, is to get a hotel/motel in the area at least for the night between the 2 days of agility. That way you can hang out and really enjoy meeting the rest of us and seeing everything else going on. 

If you also do any obedience or rally, you can enter those also, at any level! If you even qualify the ribbons and prizes are WAY cooler than a normal trial (cause it's just GSD's) and if you don't it's just such a blast to meet and see everyone and all those dogs!

Hopefully most everyone is also on the [email protected] it really picks up around Nationals times so we can learn names and come up with meetings and dinner reservations and staying in the same hotel/motel!!!!!

I'm trying to talk some of the other Wildhaus people into attending with their dogs, so that alone should make you want to come







. I don't think any of them will be in agility, but their obedience/rally abilities should make them do very well.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MRL, SOUNDS AWESOME, but makes me more nervous, LOTS of awesome GSDs !







If I don't compete, would love to come watch !

Anyway, I have started my male in Rally classes (only 1 class so far & half through the other) & don't think we're ready, but would be cool. I hope to take him to events, but working on getting him over or through his dog reaction crap. He does great with some & reacts to some.









Thanks for all the info ! I will pass it along to 1 other person in our group with a GSD !


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

How fun! I might have to try NADAC, my dogs would love the tunnelers class!

I think you and Sable looked awesome, especially considering the major distractions going on in the other half of that ring! Way to go!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm telling you LuvourGSs, just sign up for everything (agility, rally and obedience) and just come to have fun. There are dogs and handlers that will show up green green green so you will probably be on a better footing then them! 

The GSD Nationals isn't like some of the higher level trials that you either have to be invited to, or have to have enough points or scores or whatever to qualify. The ONLY thing you need is to be a GSD! That's all! And since we are all similar loving GSD owners, who will be supportive and there to also have fun, what's to stop you from entering everything!!????


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'm telling you LuvourGSs, just sign up for everything (agility, rally and obedience) and just come to have fun. There are dogs and handlers that will show up green green green so you will probably be on a better footing then them!
> 
> The GSD Nationals isn't like some of the higher level trials that you either have to be invited to, or have to have enough points or scores or whatever to qualify. The ONLY thing you need is to be a GSD! That's all! And since we are all similar loving GSD owners, who will be supportive and there to also have fun, what's to stop you from entering everything!!????


Awww, thanks !







Will think about it.









Do you have to reg. your dog (get a # like NADAC) ? How do you enter your dog ?

Will think on it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quoteo you have to reg. your dog (get a # like NADAC) ? How do you enter your dog ?
> 
> Will think on it.


Hmm, I may have to drop by your house on the way to the Nationals and kidnapp you and your dog (have to figure out how to get your dog entered though....







)

If your dog already is registered and has AKC papers, then you already are IN and don't have to do anything but start finding trials in your area and sign up! If you don't have any registration papers, all you have to do is take the photos to show your dog looks like a GSD, proof of spay/neuter, send the money and you get an ILP number (hm, think it's called something else now, if you need help registering it's on the AKC site and I can look it up for you.).


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quoteo you have to reg. your dog (get a # like NADAC) ? How do you enter your dog ?
> ...



HeHe, yes.....you'll be going right past here on your way to Springfield !










Ok, in the process of getting her ILP. Didn't know if something like that was needed or not.









~Thanks~


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As long as your dog looks like a GSD, and spayed/neutered, it's super easy to get your ILP number 

Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege - Giving all purebred dogs a chance to compete  

I'd do it ASAP just so you don't have to worry and get the number. But you just need the photos, send the cash and they will send you what you need. It's wonderful how easy it is and you only have to do it the once, then can compete in ANY AKC event. That way you can also practice up and compete in rally, obedience and agility at the Nationals in October....









My first GSD, Elsa Rose, was ILP'ed and I didn't have any trouble. Just make sure the photos are what they ask for.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAs long as your dog looks like a GSD, and spayed/neutered, it's super easy to get your ILP number
> 
> Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege - Giving all purebred dogs a chance to compete
> 
> ...


Do you know if you can send photos via e-mail or do I need to print & send ? I have to look into that site & gather the info, just thought you might know.

I took pics last week, e-mailed to my agility trainer, & she said, they would work. I just need to get everything done.

Thanks..........









Still not talking me into doing all of that missy....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You'll have to go to the site to see the specifics of how to register.



> Quote: Still not talking me into doing all of that missy....


..........there's still the kidnapping/dognapping solution. Dont' push me!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeYou'll have to go to the site to see the specifics of how to register.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The link to the GSD Nationals will give ya info ?



HeHe, don't know where we live though, we're safe !


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

MRL, if you really need a few more, you can swing by and pick up my two, because Im not going to be able to go


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm has the info on how to get your AKC registration number if you don't already have it. (ILP #) 

The GSD Nationals site will (way later in the year) have the information on how to sign up for the specific trial with dates and all.

They usually ALSO do the Temperment Testing so you can get an 'easy' title for your dog (the TC) . Well worth signing up for, fun and easy!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeehttp://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm has the info on how to get your AKC registration number if you don't already have it. (ILP #)
> 
> The GSD Nationals site will (way later in the year) have the information on how to sign up for the specific trial with dates and all.
> 
> They usually ALSO do the Temperment Testing so you can get an 'easy' title for your dog (the TC) . Well worth signing up for, fun and easy!


Ok, thanks ! Thought it was the AKC site you meant & not the GSD National site.







I will try to get my butt in gear this week & get it sent in. An AKC trial is coming to our area 2 times this yr that I know of. Didn't make the Feb 13 deadline to get pics/info in. Hope to do the trial here in Apr. then. I think their doing a Mar. & Apr. trial in our area ?







Just afraid AKC trial is going to be too strict.









What's TC ? Not clicking in my head this Mon. ! Can you get a CGC test ?

Ok, might put a sign out on I-70 to help you find our house................







Will you be coming I-70 west ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The rules for AKC aren't too different from other venues, in fact at the lower levels you can qualify with less than a perfect score! There are only 6 weavepoles in Novice and no refusals are called, you just waste time if your dog misses the entry or skips a pole as you have to get them thru all 6 properly.....

As far as the GSDCA Temperment Certification goes (click here) It's not like the CGC test exactly, more about the natural tendencies a GSD should have. As long as you have a stable and confident dog, no problems and it's alot of fun. Fearful or agressive is BAD (but defensive is ok, like for the loud scary stranger)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26X_aFrkYEg is a video

I never practiced any of the stages. In fact I purposely didn't look up the specifics cause I wanted to see if just a well socialized dog from a good stable breeding could pass, and BOTH my girls did. I'd say walking over the x-pens that were laid flat on the grass was the part Bretta enjoyed the least (with a 'stupid mom if you let me walk over here it's just on GRASS).


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

That was a great run. I am hoping to do a Tunnelers run with my girl this March - we will be in Florida for a few weeks and there is a NADAC trial near where we will be. Thought I might do Tunnelers, Touch N Go and Jumpers. I think handling her in Tunnelers will be a real challenge for me.
You did a great job.

Pat


----------

